# Spsp 3/31-4/1



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

A couple of pics... 

Huntsman's 42" striper









My 40" striper









Will do more detailed report tomorrow...too tired now. 20 hours of fishing in 2 days will do that to a man. Am I a FHB or what?


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Sweet.  

Here fishy fishy fishy. I've got some nice juicy bloodworms.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Nice fish guys! Congrats!


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Fattiess...*

Man those were some nice feesh... She fought and fought but the battle was won.. fo me and CT... The spoils of war - pics and a safe C&R.. All fish caught on circle hooks....


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Nice fish guys. Howe they'll be around next weekend as I'll be home to see family.


----------



## Wheresbrent (Mar 1, 2007)

Beautiful fish guys! Great job


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

42" is packed tight..nice!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Man this is starting off to be a great year !!! I hope it continues!

Great catch guys!


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Way to go guys! Nice feesh...
 

.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

I KNEW I LEFT TOO EARLY    

Amy isn't going to hear the end of this!

Great fish guys 

CT, did you get yours on the perch rig?


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Wow!!!*

Nice fishes there fellas!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## SevernaParkFishH (Mar 29, 2005)

Nice catching fellows. Looks like you had your hands full with the lawn and garden crew from what I read in another post. I envy you guys. I wanna try and fish a little this week, but we just came home with our newly adopted little girl (seven month old) on Friday evening and it may not be smart to be leaving the homestead this quickly to fish. So I may be fishing through everyone stories and pictures. Really sucks but catch one for me! My biggest catch is here after waiting just over two years and another little boy on the way!


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Congrats SPF ... -*



SevernaParkFishH said:


> Nice catching fellows. Looks like you had your hands full with the lawn and garden crew from what I read in another post. I envy you guys. I wanna try and fish a little this week, but we just came home with our newly adopted little girl (seven month old) on Friday evening and it may not be smart to be leaving the homestead this quickly to fish. So I may be fishing through everyone stories and pictures. Really sucks but catch one for me! My biggest catch is here after waiting just over two years and another little boy on the way!


A friend had just completed their adoption process around the middle of last year and what a blessing Gray has been in their lives as well as others. Blessed are the ones who free themselves for the caring of others as well as their own. I hope your second goes well also. BTW - I'll be thinking of ya when I get my first keeper of the season... Take care and be blessed...


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Niiiiiiiice Feeeeesh*

EXCELLENT JOB! COME ON 4-21 SO WE CAN KEEP'EM! :fishing:


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

MANDINGO said:


> EXCELLENT JOB! COME ON 4-21 SO WE CAN KEEP'EM! :fishing:


They will be long gone by then  It's too easy right now, but my guess is in 3 weeks, we're gonna have to put in some hours for the fish. For once, I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Hmm....*



e-mag said:


> 42" is packed tight..nice!


Guess I should've held her parallel and a tad bit straighter since she has that bend amidships... 

This behemoth was 49.5" and whoa she's packed tight as well.. 









It's all gravy - no need to validate but just to lyk...


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Thoughts -*



fingersandclaws said:


> They will be long gone by then  It's too easy right now, but my guess is in 3 weeks, we're gonna have to put in some hours for the fish. For once, I hope I'm wrong.


The water temp is gettin just about right for the fish to bite throughout the nite. Not sure as to how the fish would've done into the night but the weather was pretty fair out last evening. Glad we departed when we did because I hit a rain squall just a tad bit past Annapolis... These warm temps are definitely going to trigger the fish to feed more going and coming. Hopefully bt 21st some fish will still be traveling North to the breeding grounds but we'll see..


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

AtlantaKing said:


> Am I a FHB or what?


naw- ya get to getta get someone ta vouch fer you...no self-annointments
 

Btw- real purty fish..nice werk....

BTW..


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*A-Kingggster the FHB...*



Nserch4Drum said:


> naw- ya get to getta get someone ta vouch fer you...no self-annointments
> 
> 
> Btw- real purty fish..nice werk....
> ...


20+ hours in two days... baited up, pushing boats off rocks... reeling in 12' keepers and dodging that infamous snag moster warrants a indoc into the class of FHB.. WTG... U R In.. .


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

Not to criticize here at all. Nice fish for sure and good job. But those fish dont look like 42" and 40". Maybe its just the picture. They look like mid to upper 30's to me. JMO.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Nserch4Drum said:


> naw- ya get to getta get someone ta vouch fer you...no self-annointments
> 
> 
> Btw- real purty fish..nice werk....
> ...


It's not an annointment...it's a question!  Well, am I? 




marstang50 said:


> Not to criticize here at all. Nice fish for sure and good job. But those fish dont look like 42" and 40". Maybe its just the picture. They look like mid to upper 30's to me. JMO.


We were not trying for super accurate measurements, we were trying for "landing, unhooking, and quick pic" in under 30 seconds.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Huntsman said:


> 20+ hours in two days... baited up, pushing boats off rocks... reeling in 12' keepers and dodging that infamous snag moster warrants a indoc into the class of FHB.. WTG... U R In.. .


That's just average for most of us. Keep it up. I don't know if I'm qualifying for that stage or not, either.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*If you want to be exact -*



marstang50 said:


> Not to criticize here at all. Nice fish for sure and good job. But those fish dont look like 42" and 40". Maybe its just the picture. They look like mid to upper 30's to me. JMO.


Fork length of Atlanta's fish was just under 40" so we stated 40". I could've stated 39 and 15/16 of an inch but hey wth have never had a reason to validate - Check out some other pics of monsters snagged regarding - hmmm do they look like 40+" - Well I guess you would have to land one, measure and release it. Maybe you have and maybe you haven't but most here rely on honesty when posting.. Remeber I stated "most". 

Top fork of my fish was right @ 42.. Maybe it was 42cm's and not 42". Guess I have to recheck my measure.. LOL.. Anyways, land a big un and then let us know how she goes.... 

Woooo Hooooooooo -- - -- -- - -

BTW - How do you think they compare









And the little lady I c&r'd yesterday - Pls share your thoughts


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

Huntsman said:


> Maybe it was 42cm's and not 42". Guess I have to recheck my measure..


Thats a thought! However, it would not be centimeters because that would make the fish 16.5". If they are 39 15/16" and 42" then the pics aint doin them justice. Nice work. Im not trying to get in a piss'n match but here are some comparisons.

Here's a 36.5"








Here's a 41"


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Hmmm...*

well I guess if he would've gotten a tad bit closer then the feesh would've been to size.. LOL... anyways... i'll call Stanley to make sure their tape measures are coming out in US vs EU(metric) scales... :fishing: :fishing: Better yet let me call the fish back for a second measure....


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

IMHO rant /on. 


If Huntsman says they're 40" and 42", that's good enough for me. I've never met him before but hope to share a beach with him someday. 

In the big scheme of things, who cares if a released fish is 39, 40, 41, 42...? I think bettering a personal best may be important, but other than that? "That baby sure was fun to pull in... and then I let her go to swim another day." I think that's what's important here.

I had the "biggest fish of 2007" a few days go. I don't now. I could care less.  


IMHO rant /off.
.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Thx BBlue*



BubbaBlue said:


> IMHO rant /on.
> 
> 
> If Huntsman says they're 40" and 42", that's good enough for me. I've never met him before but hope to share a beach with him someday.
> ...


AtlantaKing and I, as well as other fishing compadres try to be as thorough and upfront as possible when giving quanity and quality of the fish we catch. In all actually most of the time I understate my catch and am usually called out on it but hey that's just me. Doesn't really matter to me but it's my personal best considering my last cow was in '03. Oh, and BTW the shirt in the one pic is the one I have on under the jacket from yesterday. LOL.. my wife tried to throw it out and she still doesn't know I have it... LOL.. Now isn't that something...


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Maybe I overestimated some, maybe the light was off, maybe the camera angle was all wrong; I don't know. I was just very excited to catch my personal best striper and thought I'd share some of that moment. I'm sorry there are people who are not quite as excited


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

AtlantaKing said:


> Maybe I overestimated some, maybe the light was off, maybe the camera angle was all wrong; I don't know. I was just very excited to catch my personal best striper and thought I'd share some of that moment. I'm sorry there are people who are not quite as excited


If that was directed at me, maybe I wasn't clear. I do trust your measurements and am also happy you beat your personal best. I beat mine a few weeks ago and anytime you do that, it's awesome.

It's the "competition" thing going on here that I was trying to make a point about. Just trying to remind folks about why they're really out there fishing. Fishing and fellowship, not to be on a list for a day.

:beer: 
.


----------



## bwoodhouse (Oct 13, 2003)

*#*[email protected]:;'"#@*

Looks like I missed the bigguns by mere minutes - I was out there yesterday from 7am to almost 5pm - steady pick in the morning with biggest around 25 - slower going in the afternoon - congrats guys - maybe if I could've held on for a few more minutes - oh well - next time...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nice fish guys


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

again great work guys. I spent large parts of both Saturday (9am-7pm) and Sunday (8-1) fishing at Sandy Point with Huntsman and AK. Both are great fisherman AND great people to fish with. Both share their knowledge and are warm and outgoing to even the most novice of fishermen. Both DESERVED to catch big fish this weekend, especially after dealing with El Moronino in the Grady White which decided to fish on top of the rocky point, then tried to take AK and my rods watersking across the bay.... and taking time to bust striper poachers. I also had a chance to meet several other PnS'ers, all nice blokes. It made for a great trip.

I had a great time at SPSP. I caught around 25 throwback stripers over two days, cut down on my wide right floater casts, and had the great fortune of helping two lady friends catch their first stripers.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

BubbaBlue said:


> If that was directed at me, maybe I wasn't clear. I do trust your measurements and am also happy you beat your personal best. I beat mine a few weeks ago and anytime you do that, it's awesome.
> 
> It's the "competition" thing going on here that I was trying to make a point about. Just trying to remind folks about why they're really out there fishing. Fishing and fellowship, not to be on a list for a day.
> 
> ...


Sorry, it wasn't directed to you. I'm glad you get my point. I agree with you 100% and I wish more people would see it that way instead of making everything into a contest. Cheers! :beer:


----------



## DickDog (Jul 19, 2006)

Good Job Gentlemen! Those are some nice goddamn healthy big ass fish. Congratulations.
Excellent job on the catch and release as well. I'm not so sure about this indoctrination though CT. Sorry I missed it..you would have been jealous of all that i've been doing anyway. I mean i spent 4 days moving other peoples $hit! WoW what a blast!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Nice fish, regardless of where the tape came out. This is the time of year you live for.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Great days of fishing..*

Saturday and Sunday were two great days... the first just cool'n out w/ French and AtlKing, meeting SeaCritter and two other gents that were to our left, sorry fellas I forgot your names. Also, nice chat'n w/ ya SandFlea glad to see you made it okay from your bait blaster launcher... LOL.. The measurement of the fish doesn't matter and if it's that dramatic, Anthony you can take my pb off your listing and just say it was a big arse fish. The next time we measure I'll be sure as to lay the tape over the fish so the numbers can be seen to validate. I'm not pressed about what everyone thinks but hey if it's this much controversy over this then let it be... remove my name from the listing for the biggest of 07. The next behemoth I catch I'll be sure... well nevermind because then the measurement showing the tape in pic may be contested. Hey, I'm out to enjoy my time fishing here as much as possible because I have a short time remaining in this area until I move to NC. Then I'll be fishing the VA BCH and Hatteras areas.. two long arse drives. So to everyone go out and enjoy it while you have the time and energy. PEACE!!! I'm out.


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

*Congrats*

On the big fish, great job guys hopfully we can hook up this season for some fishing...:fishing:


----------



## Aunty Social (Sep 20, 2006)

*Marstang50's fish*

I don't see a tape measure in your pictures either. What makes your claim to fish size any more credible than anyone else? Anyone could say, and may already have, that your fish don't look like 36" and 41", either.


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

My bad fellas.
Yesterday was not a good day. Just one of those mondays that I didnt want to deal with and I was very edgy with everyone around me. Regardless of how long those fish are they are very nice and good job. More importantly, what I should have stated in the very first post, is that I applaud the timely catch and release of those fish. An ethical approach to fishing is very important.


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Had the pleasure of meeting Huntsman a few weeks ago. We shot the sh!t for a few hours, and you can tell he is an honest guy, and pasionate about fishing.

Nice fish guys!!

But I have to tell you the next pictures are going to need to be verified, signed, and dated by a DNR agent......  

Huntsman. . .we need to get together again. I should be having some comp time at work coming to me, but I am waiting till we get into the next warm front after today before I pull the days off. I'll let you know. I won't be able to make it out this weekend, have to work.....


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

cold day, but good fun
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a45/frenjr/oneeyestriper.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a45/frenjr/help.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a45/frenjr/bridge.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

worlds smallest striper
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a45/frenjr/whopper.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

at least there were not any doggies


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Back at Tiny...*



Tinybaum said:


> Huntsman. . .we need to get together again. I should be having some comp time at work coming to me, but I am waiting till we get into the next warm front after today before I pull the days off. I'll let you know. I won't be able to make it out this weekend, have to work.....


I'm pretty much out for the remainder of the week.. family will be up from Wed - Mon but might squeeze in some time on the point Mon evening but we'll see. I'll buzz you to check your sked for Monday.. I may even hit the Peake...

BTW French... I see you have everything secured and locked up tight.. unlike Saturday showing us all that luv... LOL...


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

What?


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*hehehehehe*



French said:


> What?


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Man!!!!!...I was so close to hook up with you guys ...I was call to a lake for so lmb action ....hunt /french when r u guys running to sandy again ...Sweet fish !!!!!!!!

I keep a ruler close and a camera closer


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*I wonder sometimes w/ u Dre...*



Andre said:


> Man!!!!!...I was so close to hook up with you guys ...I was call to a lake for so lmb action ....hunt /french when r u guys running to sandy again ...Sweet fish !!!!!!!!
> 
> I keep a ruler close and a camera closer


LOL.. j/k.. Not until next week for me. Hopefully Monday evening I'll be able to get out there but we'll see...


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

you guys are killing me your debating about what would be a nice catch anywhere. a nice fish is a nice fish.


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

nice big fish huntsman and atlking. awesome, awesome!! 

oh yeah huntsman, if you werent so big, your fish would look bigger too!! so if you want your 42inch fish to look like a big 42incher and not a little 42incher then maybe you should get scrawny too!! hehehe!!


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

French said:


> What?


I think he meant:


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Crack'n Up...*



TunaFish said:


> I think he meant:


I knew you bought that last box of I can't quit you from Wally's last week Pete... Boi.. U closet freak u....









*___________________*

*WBB - Shadow Ninja*


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Yeah give me a call, I might or might not be able to head out. Given notice i can pick up my sand spikes or make new ones, and won't be left with only a plank as an option.

Tiny


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Will Do..*



Tinybaum said:


> Yeah give me a call, I might or might not be able to head out. Given notice i can pick up my sand spikes or make new ones, and won't be left with only a plank as an option.
> 
> Tiny



*___________________*
*WBB - Shadow Ninja*


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

well im glad to see that you took responsibility for your post marstang. god knows how many posts i've made when i was just not in a great mood.


in all seriousness though, biggest in length doesnt mean anything. A 40inch striper can weigh all of 19lbs or a 40 can weigh out ALOT more. I know these are ocean run fish, and I know they are spawning, but winter fish off of va and nc the fish are big, clean and heavy(bunker). So to be honest when i see that pic, the fish does not "look" as big as a bunch of the 40's we see. I can vouch for marshall, we've caught our share of 40+'s (just wanted to vouch that the guy catches fish) so its not like he was trying to be a ______ in his post, although even to me it did come across that way.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

CT, come on man you know you cant appoint yourself FHB. I mean you know 20 hours in 2 days only means 10 hours a day(and you were spiking soaking bloodworms remember what its like every cast 15 seconds then bam doggie.... cast doggie.)!!!  Try leaving at 5pm, arriving at 11. Fishing until 7am. Taking a nap till 9 fishing until 11pm. Having dinner and going back out at 2am then fishing and driving home at 11pm, getting home at 4am and going to work the next day(after the driving and casting of 8ozs my back is hurt!!! no wonder the old guys always complain about it). and im still not FHB!!!! 


Anyway back to the point. first of all, nice fish on both your parts.

but here are some pics of what i mean of fish that are reasonably the same length and completely different in size. plus we all know sometimes pictures come out HUGE.... sometimes not so much!!!!

skinny drum








same size drum... much bigger in size









skinny striper








fat striper









i have some more striper picks but not on this computer.

damn i wanna hit spsp. maybe we can all try and meet up in nova. i know me and teo were thinking of going and seeing family anyway maybe we could all show up and fish...?


----------



## hookem (Mar 27, 2001)

*Fishing dreams*

I can fish and when I can't fish, I can dream. These pictures help me dream. Thanks for the pix. I'm dreaming now, or should I say drooling.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Yeah, I know. I'm only a wannabe...but I wanna so bad!  Darn that full time job   

Hey, Neil, is that a Pro Gear I spy on your rod in the first drum picture? How do you like it? Magged?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

AtlantaKing said:


> Yeah, I know. I'm only a wannabe...but I wanna so bad!  Darn that full time job
> 
> Hey, Neil, is that a Pro Gear I spy on your rod in the first drum picture? How do you like it? Magged?



nah thats Kenny's...... i dont like the progears. cant seem to make them cast without having birds fight for a home.


----------

